# UGA Loses 5 Star Starter



## James12 (Aug 5, 2019)

https://www.espn.com/college-football/story/_/id/27328097/georgia-lb-cox-enters-transfer-portal

Oh me oh my...


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 5, 2019)

MIght have started a game last yr... .. Was competing for a starting job this fall.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 5, 2019)

> Georgia outside linebacker Brenton Cox, a former five-star recruit who was battling for a starting job this season



If you sign on to play for CKS you sign with the understanding you have to win the #1 slot every week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If you sign on to play for CKS you sign with the understanding you have to win the #1 slot every week.


And he still manages to lose three game


----------



## across the river (Aug 5, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If you sign on to play for CKS you sign with the understanding you have to win the #1 slot every week.



He was like 5th on the dept chart, which is odd considering how much he played last year.   That very well could have contributed to the dismissal.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

James this has been up for two hours. In fact they were two threads started about this today. The guy had a total of two tackles for losses last year. I think we will be fine. I said months ago, that it was going to be hard to hang on to some of the 5*'s when you have so many of them at one position.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 5, 2019)

Evidently he is like others can't handle the pressure of getting beat out of a position!

Try Harder next time or the same results!


----------



## DannyW (Aug 5, 2019)

Why is it every time Georgia signs a 5-star everyone is strutting around here like a banty rooster, yet when they lose a 5-star it's always "won't miss him" or "never played"?

If they are important enough to brag about when you sign them, then it has to be a loss when they leave.

Just saying...


----------



## James12 (Aug 5, 2019)

Didn’t know it was up, I looked, apologies on adding another.  

On a lighter note, I’m sure it’ll be fine for the dawgs.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Aug 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Why is it every time Georgia signs a 5-star everyone is strutting around here like a banty rooster, yet when they lose a 5-star it's always "won't miss him" or "never played"?
> 
> If they are important enough to brag about when you sign them, then it has to be a loss when they leave.
> 
> Just saying...


It’s our deepest position on the roster so he won’t be missed


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

James12 said:


> Didn’t know it was up, I looked, apologies on adding another.
> 
> On a lighter note, I’m sure it’ll be fine for the dawgs.



All is good James.


----------



## jbird1 (Aug 5, 2019)

Guy was a cancer...he was the one fighting with D'Andre Walker during the Middle Tennessee game.  A freshman getting in a physical altercation on the filed with a senior defensive captain...good riddance is right.


----------



## Horns (Aug 5, 2019)

Joker was a head case. Next man up


----------



## FootLongDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

Never showed anything. Arrested in April. Let Jalen Hurts run right by him in the SECG.  By by.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

And he was not going to be a starter.


----------



## Horns (Aug 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Why is it every time Georgia signs a 5-star everyone is strutting around here like a banty rooster, yet when they lose a 5-star it's always "won't miss him" or "never played"?
> 
> If they are important enough to brag about when you sign them, then it has to be a loss when they leave.
> 
> Just saying...


Cause that’s the way it be sometimes


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well this Dawg isn't happy about him leaving.  He was obviously in Kirby's dog house but he was still young enough to recover from that.  A little adversity can do wonders for a person.
He'll probably go join the Gus bus and make a big play in 2020 against us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 5, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Why is it every time Georgia signs a 5-star everyone is strutting around here like a banty rooster, yet when they lose a 5-star it's always "won't miss him" or "never played"?
> 
> If they are important enough to brag about when you sign them, then it has to be a loss when they leave.
> 
> Just saying...




Have you got to get some before you can loose them. A certain percentage been reading to much about their selves in the paper, and show up on campus like somebody owes them a starting position. See Justin Fields. UGA is in to position right now, where they dont have to put up with the prima donnas. Next 5* will appreciate the opportunity that Cox left behind, and there are several of them. One of them was the number one player in the country last year, and Cox was not gonna hold him off.  Dont mind some 5*'s on the second team, but they at least need to stay off the third team.


----------



## James12 (Aug 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Why is it every time Georgia signs a 5-star everyone is strutting around here like a banty rooster, yet when they lose a 5-star it's always "won't miss him" or "never played"?
> 
> If they are important enough to brag about when you sign them, then it has to be a loss when they leave.
> 
> Just saying...




This


----------



## DannyW (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> A certain percentage been reading to much about their selves in the paper, and show up on campus like somebody owes them a starting position.



Agree...UGA is starting to learn that 5-star players usually come with 5-star attitudes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

Cue the he wouldnt be a starter or we dont need him posts.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

Well nevermind, I'm a little late to the party ?


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 6, 2019)

across the river said:


> He was like 5th on the dept chart, which is odd considering how much he played last year.   That very well could have contributed to the dismissal.


The info is fairly easily accessible, but this is basically it. He already had a misdemeanor drug charge a month ago. Then got passed up by a couple of younger players and his entitled mentality kicked in. Started showing up late and under-performing in practice and had a sour attitude. He became "uncoachable".................c'est la vie.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2019)

It’s raining 5 stars in Athens!!! Bawawahaha you bunch of jealous jokers is hilarious!!!


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s raining 5 stars in Athens!!! Bawawahaha you bunch of jealous jokers is hilarious!!!


SSThug hoping Cox likes more tropical climates.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> It’s raining 5 stars in Athens!!!



And they're quickly evaporating in this heat!!


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 6, 2019)

well you dawgs apparently don't know the real deal..........

Roll Tide


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> well you dawgs apparently don't know the real deal..........
> 
> Roll Tide



You mean there's more to this story the Dogs arent telling us???


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You mean there's more to this story the Dogs arent telling us???


 Very likely


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2019)

Processed.........


----------



## spurrs and racks (Aug 6, 2019)

https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...enters-into-ncaa-transfer-portal-report-says/


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Agree...UGA is starting to learn that 5-star players usually come with 5-star attitudes.



Some do, but a lot of 5*'s Uga have signed, have went to work and took car of business.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Cue the he wouldnt be a starter or we dont need him posts.



Why would anybody need any star athlete that is a disruption to the team. From what he did last yeas, he will not be missed. He missed some key tackles, including one in the SECCG, that probably cost us that game. He did not take criticism from the team leaders, and instead wanted to fight them when they tried to correct him. We say that against UT last years.  He had been a trouble maker for a while and should have been shown the door this spring. If you would take the time and look at what UGA has at that position, you would know that his days are numbered. Nobody is gonna get every pick right.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

spurrs and racks said:


> https://www.cbssports.com/college-f...enters-into-ncaa-transfer-portal-report-says/



4 Alabama players have placed there name in the Portal, but that is the ways things are done at Alabama. Saban has been "processing" athletes for years. So dont act like this is something isolated to UGA.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He missed some key tackles, including one in the SECCG, that probably cost us that game.



No more than the fake punt


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> No more than the fake punt



I beg to disagree.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> No more than the fake punt


Man I thought I had some ammunition for years on Kirby and the Dawgs fake punt and then Saban turned right around and did the same thing. Needless to say I can't bring that up anymore!


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Why would anybody need any star athlete that is a disruption to the team.


A Criminole fan will likely be unable to comprehend this message.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Man I thought I had some ammunition for years on Kirby and the Dawgs fake punt and then Saban turned right around and did the same thing. Needless to say I can't bring that up anymore!



Fake punt was the perfect call. The reason it did not work was, because some players have not learned how to win yet. Had the play been executed the way it was intended, it would have been a huge game. Like I have said before, it takes a few years, to get that winning attitude down pat for a coach. Took Saban bout 12 years.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Fake punt was the perfect call. The reason it did not work was, because some players have not learned how to win yet. Had the play been executed the way it was intended, it would have been a huge game. Like I have said before, it takes a few years, to get that winning attitude down pat for a coach. Took Saban bout 12 years.


Well evidently Saban had a relapse during the Clemson game


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Well evidently Saban had a relapse during the Clemson game



No he just had an unusual amount of turnover on the staff. He wont get caught in that situation again.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> No he just had an unusual amount of turnover on the staff. He wont get caught in that situation again.


Let's hope not KyDawg! Come on, ya with me? Come on over to the dark side. Heck with them Dawgs!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Fake punt was the perfect call. The reason it did not work was, because some players have not learned how to win yet. Had the play been executed the way it was intended, it would have been a huge game. Like I have said before, it takes a few years, to get that winning attitude down pat for a coach. Took Saban bout 12 years.



No difference in that fake punt and Richt's pooch kicks. Only this call cost Ga the SecCg


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 6, 2019)

Cox was passed on the depth chart by Nolan Smith and Jermaine Johnson and he did not want to dig deep and work to get better.  That culminated to him cussing a coach out and starting fights with other players.  You won't see Smart keep a player that would try to fight a coach on the sideline during a real game.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

The fake punt was a good play. It did not get executed. The pooch kick had 0 chance of working.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

lbzdually said:


> Cox was passed on the depth chart by Nolan Smith and Jermaine Johnson and he did not want to dig deep and work to get better.  That culminated to him cussing a coach out and starting fights with other players.  You won't see Smart keep a player that would try to fight a coach on the sideline during a real game.




Azeez Ojulari, the redshirt freshman had moved ahead of him too. Cox was staring fourth string in the face. Instead of taking it as a challenge, he decided to carry a cord of wood around on his shoulder. He has talent, but not the attitude.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Azeez Ojulari, the redshirt freshman had moved ahead of him too. Cox was staring fourth string in the face. Instead of taking it as a challenge, he decided to carry a cord of wood around on his shoulder. He has talent, but not the attitude.



Haters gonna hate Charlie especially because CKS is raking the cream off the top and bringing it to Athens. We got one kid with an attitude who isn't going to work out. I think CKS probably put up with him too long. Dooley wouldn't have tolerated his nonsense for 10 seconds.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Haters gonna hate Charlie especially because CKS is raking the cream off the top and bringing it to Athens. We got one kid with an attitude who isn't going to work out. I think CKS probably put up with him too long. Dooley wouldn't have tolerated his nonsense for 10 seconds.



You are right and we will see more of this. It just comes with the territory when you picking up all these great recruits like pecans on the ground. If anything I am more surprised that we have not seen more of it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You are right and we will see more of this. It just comes with the territory when you picking up all these great recruits like pecans on the ground. If anything I am more surprised that we have not seen more of it.



Telling these kids they will have to compete fo the starting slot is one thing. Them understanding it is something else. All of them are used to being the Mack Daddy. The next thing you know you're competing against 4 other Mack Daddys who want it too and that's a hard thing for some of these kids to understand. They think it should automagically be their position because hey, I'm a 5 star starter.

Meantime the CKS recruitring machine rolls on and some folks get chapped about it. That's OK though. Them getting chapped about it is a good thing.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 6, 2019)

The only FACTS  that we know for sure is all of y'all are GUESSING why he got kicked off the team


----------



## lbzdually (Aug 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The only FACTS  that we know for sure is all of y'all are GUESSING why he got kicked off the team



Try again.  I said exactly why he is gone, directly from other players and reporters that saw it firsthand.  He thought he should be handed the starting job and didn't put in the work to overcome.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The only FACTS  that we know for sure is all of y'all are GUESSING why he got kicked off the team



I dont know if it factored into it, but I do know he got into a cussing episode with a coach. That was probably a pretty good window into his attitude, and the fact that he got arrested for weed earlier, most likely had a lot to do with it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 6, 2019)

It has to sting a little knowing you spent 2.6 million recruiting that class and the top 3 are now gone.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It has to sting a little knowing you spent 2.6 million recruiting that class and the top 3 are now gone.


Willie Taggart.. That has to sting......


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

We got more than our money's worth. It is good problem to have, when you can sift through 5*'s to get the ones, that will be good.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 6, 2019)

That is a problem Willie will not have for a while.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 6, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Let's hope not KyDawg! Come on, ya with me? Come on over to the dark side. Heck with them Dawgs!


Unlike you and most Bama fans...

One thing you’ll never get is “Go Dawgs”..

I’ve been in Utah, Colorado, Wyoming & Idaho hiking and someone on the trail see’s my “G” on my shirt..

It’s a “Go Dawgs”...

You’ll never get it. 

We are a following. We are the best. We run this country. I could care less about you bandwagon fans.

Go Dawgs is something you’ll never get...

“Go Dawgs” is a thing we learned a long time ago...at birth...

The highlight of the week was listening to Munson on Saturdays at hunting camp.

I was dating my now wife and she had no clue what it meant to be a Dawg. She does now. 

We just stepped on your face with with a knobnail boot. We just broke your nose. We crushed your face..

You post garbage trolling crap but at the end of the day. You’re not a Dawg. 


My god... Michael Johnson.. Touchdown.. oh my god a touchdown....


Eli Gold is a has been. Half the broadcaster Larry was. A washed up wanna be NASCAR announcer..


----------



## James12 (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Fake punt was the perfect call. The reason it did not work was, because some players have not learned how to win yet. Had the play been executed the way it was intended, it would have been a huge game. Like I have said before, it takes a few years, to get that winning attitude down pat for a coach. Took Saban bout 12 years.



The perfect call?  I disagree. However putting Justin Fields in was a mistake, and only bc it drew way too much attention to the play.   All of the above is on Kirby, not the players not knowing how to win yet.  That line is used too often by Kirby.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unlike you and most Bama fans...
> 
> One thing you’ll never get is “Go Dawgs”..
> 
> ...


Feel better brother? I don't get what it's like to be a Dawg. You're right about that. Absolutely right. I won't get into the reasons why. They're pretty obvious. Big difference in trolling and cutting up. People that get bent out of shape call it trolling. People that have a life call it cutting up and that's what I do. Try and have some fun, don't get so upset, slow down on the caffeine, something. Or speed up. Whatever it takes man. Have a good one and you and your ol lady rock them G shirts in the states you just mentioned. They haven't won anything of any significance in football either so they probably feel your pain.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Willie Taggart.. That has to sting......



At least he can keep his recruits.....?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least he can keep his recruits.....?



The Vols can put together a team every year too..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> The Vols can put together a team every year too..



They're also tied in the series with Uga so what's the point?


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

across the river said:


> He was like 5th on the dept chart, which is odd considering how much he played last year.   That very well could have contributed to the dismissal.


Just seems like kirby did not Want to honor this young mans scholarship


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Just seems like kirby did not Want to honor this young mans scholarship



Exactly. He found no problems with the young man's attitude until they had a replacement....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

Which leads one to believe Kirby will play anyone as long as they help him get those wins.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Which leads one to believe Kirby will play anyone as long as they help him get those wins.


Last season proved you could have great players and still lose three games due to poor coaching


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 7, 2019)

I guess the let down in the Texans game was simply because Kirby could not maintain good order and discipline and the players just gave up. At least that’s what the dogs want us to think. Obviously Texas was the better team


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

James12 said:


> The perfect call?  I disagree. However putting Justin Fields in was a mistake, and only bc it drew way too much attention to the play.   All of the above is on Kirby, not the players not knowing how to win yet.  That line is used too often by Kirby.



So he made a mistake in his third year as a HC. Well we should have fired him on the spot. The mistake he made, had nothing to do with putting Fields in the game. It had everything to do with him not calling a TO when he saw the play was taking to long to develop. Fields was not covered to start with but the play was meant to be bang bang. It went on so long that the Bamers, finally realized he was not being covered.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Feel better brother? I don't get what it's like to be a Dawg. You're right about that. Absolutely right. I won't get into the reasons why. They're pretty obvious. Big difference in trolling and cutting up. People that get bent out of shape call it trolling. People that have a life call it cutting up and that's what I do. Try and have some fun, don't get so upset, slow down on the caffeine, something. Or speed up. Whatever it takes man. Have a good one and you and your ol lady rock them G shirts in the states you just mentioned. They haven't won anything of any significance in football either so they probably feel your pain.



There is a line between cutting up and going into a Forum, with Georgia in the name of it, and, degrade their fans. I cut up as much as anyone one this forum, and only about 5% of my post have a serious word in them. We love our team, and can trash talk with the best, but some people think we are over confident, or dont see fault. We in fact are very aware of those issues. But excuse me if I dont get upset when a Player with a terrible attitude, and one who brought virtually nothing to the team, gets kicked off.  I just cant imagine going into an Alabama thread and sitting there every day like a vulture, waiting for something to go wrong. Maybe that comes with being a Dawg!

Why are yall not talking about the 4 Alabama players that have entered the portal. Because that is no fun. It is much more fun and easier to put another team under a magnifying glass and pile on regardless of how small the issue is.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> There is a line between cutting up and going into a Forum, with Georgia in the name of it, and, degrade their fans. I cut up as much as anyone one this forum, and only about 5% of my post have a serious word in them. We love our team, and can trash talk with the best, but some people think we are over confident, or dont see fault. We in fact are very aware of those issues. But excuse me if I dont get upset when a Player with a terrible attitude, and one who brought virtually nothing to the team, gets kicked off.  I just cant imagine going into an Alabama thread and sitting there every day like a vulture, waiting for something to go wrong. Maybe that comes with being a Dawg!
> 
> Why are yall not talking about the 4 Alabama players that have entered the portal. Because that is no fun. It is much more fun and easier to put another team under a magnifying glass and pile on regardless of how small the issue is.


I understand your passion for your team. I truly believe that your passion for your team is greater than my passion for my team. We can talk about the 4 Bama players leaving or getting kicked off the team. I don't mind. The situation will work itself out one way or another. Say what you want about being on this forum and not being a Dawg fan but, you guys will bring up Bama in every thread before anyone else even has a chance. When Saban leaves and the dynasty is over, it will be another team. Nobody likes a winner that dominates year in and year out. Or every other year. Clemson blew the doors off of us. I've never made an excuse and I'm not bitter. Why get mad over things that you can't control. I've always told my kids that so I have to live that way myself. I'd look like an idiot if I was yelling at the TV or mad that my team lost. I get aggravated during the game if they're doing some bone headed crap but, when it's over, it's over. I played and umpired baseball games for a summer job when I was in high school and I told myself I'd never be one of those parents. I could tell which kids belonged to which parents after a couple of innings without them telling me. It was a great experience so I guess that's why I don't get bent out of shape over it. I'll stop commenting on here but, I'm still going to read for entertainment purposes


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 7, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unlike you and most Bama fans...
> 
> One thing you’ll never get is “Go Dawgs”..
> 
> ...



To be fair I was wearing a Braves shirt at Disney (all it had was an A on the front) and a toothless Bammer said "ROW TIE!" as he walked by. 

Bammers don't even know their A has a mullet and the Braves doesn't. 

Sad.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I just cant imagine going into an Alabama thread and sitting there every day like a vulture, waiting for something to go wrong.
> 
> Why are yall not talking about the 4 Alabama players that have entered the portal. Because that is no fun. It is much more fun and easier to put another team under a magnifying glass and pile on regardless of how small the issue is.


It comes with the territory of being one of the most insecure fan bases in America.


----------



## James12 (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> So he made a mistake in his third year as a HC. Well we should have fired him on the spot. The mistake he made, had nothing to do with putting Fields in the game. It had everything to do with him not calling a TO when he saw the play was taking to long to develop. Fields was not covered to start with but the play was meant to be bang bang. It went on so long that the Bamers, finally realized he was not being covered.




So instead Dawg nation bludgeons Fields for the play, finding a way to take it off Kirby's plate yet again and blame the kid, because Kirby is the 2nd coming.... same song, over and over.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Willie Taggart.. That has to sting......



That doesn't sting. It well and truly sucks and everybody but Noles fans are laughing about it.


----------



## elfiii (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least he can keep his recruits.....?



Yep. He just can't get anything out of them.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Yep. He just can't get anything out of them.


Well we've yet to see that Elfiiiii


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least he can keep his recruits.....?



SS That aint always good you know.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> SS That aint always good you know.



?? this is true


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Just seems like kirby did not Want to honor this young mans scholarship



It was exactly the opposite, the young man did not hold up his end of the bargain. Kirby had more patience with him than I would.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> ?? this is true



I do think yall have got the best young PK in the nation. He will put it deep in the endzone when he wants. He can also drop it inside the five if he wants. He can also punt it over 50 yards. FSU has got to get back to recruiting So Georgia. I do think Willie knows that and did a better job of it this year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I guess the let down in the Texans game was simply because Kirby could not maintain good order and discipline and the players just gave up. At least that’s what the dogs want us to think. Obviously Texas was the better team



You are probably right about that 6. He would not be the first coach to fall flat in a let down game. It even happened to Saban. One thing I wish he had not done, was let the guys that had made it clear they did not care enough about their team, to stand on the sidelines.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I do think yall have got the best young PK in the nation. He will put it deep in the endzone when he wants. He can also drop it inside the five if he wants. He can also punt it over 50 yards. FSU has got to get back to recruiting So Georgia. I do think Willie knows that and did a better job of it this year.



Early reports of Fitzgerald have been good! I also saw something about CC's RB being interested in Fsu. I've not heard much about him, but I agree, WT needs to keep his eyes on these S Ga boys too.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Early reports of Fitzgerald have been good! I also saw something about CC's RB being interested in Fsu. I've not heard much about him, but I agree, WT needs to keep his eyes on these S Ga boys too.



That would be Dejuan Edwards. This kid is the real deal. He has played in every game since he was a ninth grader. He is rated as the number one RB in Georgia right now. If the Dawgs cant get him, I hope he goes to FSU.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 7, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> That would be Dejuan Edwards. This kid is the real deal. He has played in every game since he was a ninth grader. He is rated as the number one RB in Georgia right now. If the Dawgs cant get him, I hope he goes to FSU.



Another South Ga RB to watch for is DJ Lundy. He is a beast!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> We run this country.




Psychiatrists call that “delusions of grandeur”


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 8, 2019)

James12 said:


> So instead Dawg nation bludgeons Fields for the play, finding a way to take it off Kirby's plate yet again and blame the kid, because Kirby is the 2nd coming.... same song, over and over.



Poor old Fields never had a chance at Uga. From the slurs thrown his way to getting all the blame for the fake punt fiasco....Its no wonder he entered the portal!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> I guess the let down in the Texans game was simply because Kirby could not maintain good order and discipline and the players just gave up. At least that’s what the dogs want us to think. Obviously Texas was the better team


Dawgs lost because they “didn’t want to be there” and “deserved to be in the NC game” and “the game didn’t mean anything”


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 8, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> The only FACTS  that we know for sure is all of y'all are GUESSING why he got kicked off the team



I'm not guess about anything. He was told to either straighten up and fly right or hit the road.  He forgot how to fly, so he was shown the road.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

Getting my daily dose of comedy. Them DDS guys are always good for a few laughs.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawgs lost because they “didn’t want to be there” and “deserved to be in the NC game” and “the game didn’t mean anything”



Kinda like Auburn did against that directional Florida team year before last.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

It was Saban that said we should have been there.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda like Auburn did against that directional Florida team year before last.



But it was so funny hearing dawg fans say what they mocked us for 365 days prior then denying they did it


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Poor old Fields never had a chance at Uga. From the slurs thrown his way to getting all the blame for the fake punt fiasco....Its no wonder he entered the portal!



Good miracles do happen, and that was one we needed. Cox only came to UGA because of him, and had not been happy since he left.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But it was so funny hearing dawg fans say what they mocked us for 365 days prior then denying they did it



We should have mocked yall more than that TB.


----------



## James12 (Aug 8, 2019)

Speaking of Fields.... Go read the Fields threads as he came on, and then as he left.  Or you can now find them as listed examples under “fair-weather” and “Homers” in the dictionary.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2019)

You girls need a hobby.  Odd that on a hunting and fishing board so few of you seem to have any hobbies other than obsessing over how much you hate Georgia.  You're sad,pathetic little people.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 8, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> You girls need a hobby.  Odd that on a hunting and fishing board so few of you seem to have any hobbies other than obsessing over how much you hate Georgia.  You're sad,pathetic little people.




We can multi task we aren’t dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

James12 said:


> Speaking of Fields.... Go read the Fields threads as he came on, and then as he left.  Or you can now find them as listed examples under “fair-weather” and “Homers” in the dictionary.



I did that, most Dawgs on here wished him the best of luck. I guess we were not supposed to be excited about getting the #1 QB in that nation. He got beat out by a 4*, just like that other 5* did. I will say it again, recruiting is recruiting and playing the schedule is playing the schedule. Recruiting is what all fan bases get excited about, as soon as the last game of the season is played, until kickoff the next fall.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 8, 2019)

And dont say you don't follow recruiting, because you guy report with in 5 minutes of any thing that goes wrong at Georgia, and never talk about the things that have went wrong in your programs.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2019)

Throwback said:


> We can multi task we aren’t dawgs



Ooooh burn.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 8, 2019)

I laughed out loud at whichever one of your mental giants cried foul about how we"strut around" when we sign a five star player but then act like it doesn't matter when we lose one.  I know this is a little beyond most of you but it's a simple matter of numbers.  For teams like say,Florida State, or Auburn, losing a five star player is a disaster because you don't have any.  We have over twenty.  The rest of the east has less than half that combined.  Your problems are not our problems.


----------



## James12 (Aug 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And dont say you don't follow recruiting, because you guy report with in 5 minutes of any thing that goes wrong at Georgia, and never talk about the things that have went wrong in your programs.



My program is in the ditches, hopefully coming up soon.  In the meantime, I just rewatch the Natty game when Winston had crab on his face.  It’s still in color, not sure about the replay from 1980 ?.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I laughed out loud at whichever one of your mental giants cried foul about how we"strut around" when we sign a five star player but then act like it doesn't matter when we lose one.  I know this is a little beyond most of you but it's a simple matter of numbers.  For teams like say,Florida State, or Auburn, losing a five star player is a disaster because you don't have any.  We have over twenty.  The rest of the east has less than half that combined.  Your problems are not our problems.



It's pretty disastrous even for the mighty dogs. Look how many 5*s yall had last yr and Texas took yall behind the woodshed. Seems as if yall need more than the average team....


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 9, 2019)

SS he a tug!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's pretty disastrous even for the mighty dogs. Look how many 5*s yall had last yr and Texas took yall behind the woodshed. Seems as if yall need more than the average team....


Every game y’all played was disastrous for you Indian thugs!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Every game y’all played was disastrous for you Indian thugs!!



Yep we stunk it up, didnt go to a bowl game, went 5-7 all that jazz. YET even Slick Willie managed to win one of his last 2 games...?


Sounds like Pittman's recruiting is propping Kirby up.


----------



## James12 (Aug 9, 2019)

People forget the Noles had to play a make up game to get Jimbo’s record to a bowl in 17’.  It was in shambles then, BEFORE Taggart.  But I still would’ve preferred Pruitt. We will see.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I laughed out loud at whichever one of your mental giants cried foul about how we"strut around" when we sign a five star player but then act like it doesn't matter when we lose one.  I know this is a little beyond most of you but it's a simple matter of numbers.



Looks like that one went right over your head. It's not about numbers...it's about logic.

If you recruit a 5* and he decides to leave, regardless of whether it's because he really doesn't have the talent, or because you are so deep at a position that he can't contribute, then you shouldn't brag about it in the first place. By definition that's a meaningless signing.

However...if he really is a legitimate 5* talent, then it has to be a loss if he leaves the program. Simple logic.

Can't have it both ways...either you were wrong about how fantastic it was to sign the kid in the first place, or you are wrong that his leaving isn't a big deal.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2019)

LiberDawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Looks like that one went right over your head. It's not about numbers...it's about logic.
> 
> If you recruit a 5* and he decides to leave, regardless of whether it's because he really doesn't have the talent, or because you are so deep at a position that he can't contribute, then you shouldn't brag about it in the first place. By definition that's a meaningless signing.
> 
> ...



Oh you make the rules here?  Man I'm glad you told me what I'm allowed to think and post.  Lol!  Snowflakes like you crack me up with this arbitrary, binary bullcrap.  I guess Georgia fans aren't allowed to be happy when we sign players who are coveted  by all the top programs because that bothers you and your girlfriend's and because you say so.?. And I guess if we lose a guy who wasn't practicing with the ones or twos we have to show what you determine is a suitable level of concern or else we get a course correction from you and your friends.?. 

Again, it's simple math.  We have more top tier players than everybody we play except Alabama.  So when we lose one it is not a big deal because there are enough of them on the team to field two entire groups of starters.  Which brings us back to square one as to why we are excited when we sign them in the first place.  See if you sign enough of them, you don't have to worry when something like this happens.  Understand now?  If not I'll get some crayons and draw a picture if that will make things easier for you.

This is the Georgia Outdoor News board and as such there are a lot of Georgia fans here and we don't need your permission for anything and dont have to consider your likes and dislikes or those of your little Brownie Troop.  Got it, snowflake?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's pretty disastrous even for the mighty dogs. Look how many 5*s yall had last yr and Texas took yall behind the woodshed. Seems as if yall need more than the average team....



Yeah Florida State would have manhandled Texas.?. That Sugar Bowl life raft that you snowflakes cling too is hilarious.  Try and think about your team some of the time.  Don't let it be all Georgia all the time.


----------



## nickel back (Aug 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Looks like that one went right over your head. It's not about numbers...it's about logic.
> 
> If you recruit a 5* and he decides to leave, regardless of whether it's because he really doesn't have the talent, or because you are so deep at a position that he can't contribute, then you shouldn't brag about it in the first place. By definition that's a meaningless signing.
> 
> ...



Im not kidding my self.
its a loss no matter how its looked at. the young man earned a 5 star rating for a reason.not sure if them 5 stars just could not cut it in CFB program or if the coaches failed this young man some how(don't think so) or if the young man had other issues that was hindering him. I'm sure we will hear from Kirby at some point on this situation but not real sure if we will ever know the truth

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Looks like that one went right over your head. It's not about numbers...it's about logic.
> 
> If you recruit a 5* and he decides to leave, regardless of whether it's because he really doesn't have the talent, or because you are so deep at a position that he can't contribute, then you shouldn't brag about it in the first place. By definition that's a meaningless signing.
> 
> ...



It is only a loss if he was going to get significant playing time, which was not going to happen. It is not like he took the scholly with him. It will be put to good use,  hopefully by someone that wants to play and leaves the drama, back at his mom's house.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Im not kidding my self.
> its a loss no matter how its looked at. the young man earned a 5 star rating for a reason.not sure if them 5 stars just could not cut it in CFB program or if the coaches failed this young man some how(don't think so) or if the young man had other issues that was hindering him. I'm sure we will hear from Kirby at some point on this situation but not real sure if we will ever know the truth
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



You recruit a lot of highly rated players this just comes with it.  These guys have been the most highly rated player in their area from the first time they ever played.  It happens at Alabama and Clemson too and these same little girls don't say a word.  Because THEY HATE US.  It drives them insane.  I don't know if you remember chadair.  He was a Florida fan who used to be very active here.  Good guy.  We were buddies and hung out outside the board several times.  But he HATES Georgia.  Can never admit when we outplay them etc.  He sits around and waits to pounce on anything that happens to us that isn't good.  In 2017 he ran his mouth when Eason went down and said we were done.  Leading up to the Notre Dame game he talked all week on Facebook about how we would lose.  When we won he said it didn't matter and did t prove a thing.  I called him out on it and he defriended me.?. These guys care more about hating us than they do about liking their team and they are a bunch sour, bitter, classless losers.  Personally, I love it.  The more they run their mouths the more I know it is driving them nuts.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 9, 2019)

Mullen welcomed him with open arms. Already practicing


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 9, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mullen welcomed him with open arms. Already practicing


Weird that he decided to go to a school that will have to annually face the O-Line that relegated him to 4th string. 

Should have picked somewhere west coast and enjoyed the weather and free relocation fee. Instead he will continue getting steamrolled by UGA linemen.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 9, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Last season proved you could have great players and still lose three games due to poor coaching


Don't forget he lost to Butch Jones too?


----------



## DannyW (Aug 9, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Im not kidding my self.
> its a loss no matter how its looked at. the young man earned a 5 star rating for a reason.not sure if them 5 stars just could not cut it in CFB program or if the coaches failed this young man some how(don't think so) or if the young man had other issues that was hindering him. I'm sure we will hear from Kirby at some point on this situation but not real sure if we will ever know the truth
> 
> GO!!DAWGS!!



Perfect response...you get it. Thank you.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Oh you make the rules here?  Man I'm glad you told me what I'm allowed to think and post.  Lol!  Snowflakes like you crack me up with this arbitrary, binary bullcrap.  I guess Georgia fans aren't allowed to be happy when we sign players who are coveted  by all the top programs because that bothers you and your girlfriend's and because you say so.?. And I guess if we lose a guy who wasn't practicing with the ones or twos we have to show what you determine is a suitable level of concern or else we get a course correction from you and your friends.?.
> 
> Again, it's simple math.  We have more top tier players than everybody we play except Alabama.  So when we lose one it is not a big deal because there are enough of them on the team to field two entire groups of starters.  Which brings us back to square one as to why we are excited when we sign them in the first place.  See if you sign enough of them, you don't have to worry when something like this happens.  Understand now?  If not I'll get some crayons and draw a picture if that will make things easier for you.
> 
> This is the Georgia Outdoor News board and as such there are a lot of Georgia fans here and we don't need your permission for anything and dont have to consider your likes and dislikes or those of your little Brownie Troop.  Got it, snowflake?




Okay...have it your way. Brenton Cox is a stud 5* LB and a bragging worthy signing for Georgia. Likewise, it's also true that his leaving is meaningless and inconsequential because he did not have enough talent to be a contributor to the team and his scholarship could be better utilized by giving it to someone else.



Some folks would not recognize logic if they caught one in a rabbit box.

And BTW...would appreciate it if you laid off the name calling.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 9, 2019)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Don't forget he lost to Butch Jones too?


You're bragging about a year they had to get graduate transfers from RI to have an OL and a 3rd string QB from Virginia. They had ONE player drafted from that team. Can you say bare cupboard?..............and that was supposed to be the Vols had ~18 returning seniors and was supposed to have won it all.


----------



## ddavis1120 (Aug 9, 2019)

He'll fit right in with the Gators in Gainesville.

I wish the young man the best except for a Saturday afternoon or two by the St. John's.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

Wish him the best. He will find it a lot easier to fit in down there. Next season.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> LiberDawgs!



Aint done it.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Okay...have it your way. Brenton Cox is a stud 5* LB and a bragging worthy signing for Georgia. Likewise, it's also true that his leaving is meaningless and inconsequential because he did not have enough talent to be a contributor to the team and his scholarship could be better utilized by giving it to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





It had nothing to do with his talent. It was his ATTITUDE.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Okay...have it your way. Brenton Cox is a stud 5* LB and a bragging worthy signing for Georgia. Likewise, it's also true that his leaving is meaningless and inconsequential because he did not have enough talent to be a contributor to the team and his scholarship could be better utilized by giving it to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man the rabbit box line was good.  I liked that.

Look you are either missing the point on purpose or just really really dense.  One more time, the reason it isn't a big deal is because we have twenty four other five star guys and a bunch of four stars besides.  So as much as you may want it to spell our doom it just does not simply on the basis of numbers.  That seem so simple to understand to me but you act like you just can't get it.  Go look at who else we have at Cox's position if that will help.  Otherwise I don't know what else to tell you other than this must just be you trolling.

As for name calling, don't show weakness,man.  Let me know it bothers you and you can count on a lot more of it when you start your hating. 

Again, Alabama and Clemson have the same kinds of things go on in their programs but you aren't interested in that.  There is only one reason why that is, snowflake.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> It had nothing to do with his talent. It was his ATTITUDE.



Exactly.  Yell at your coach because you aren't getting to be in the two deep and you deserve what you get.

What is funny to me is that he chose Florida as his new team.  So now he is deciding to go up against the offensive line that was keeping from starting by pushing him around at practice.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Perfect response...you get it. Thank you.



Lol!  He said what you want all of us to say so it's  a perfect response.  Too funny.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah Florida State would have manhandled Texas.?. That Sugar Bowl life raft that you snowflakes cling too is hilarious.  Try and think about your team some of the time.  Don't let it be all Georgia all the time.



"Snowflakes"

This coming from a Dog fan that probably voted for Stacey Abrams after Uga's endorsement.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> "Snowflakes"
> 
> This coming from a Dog fan that probably voted for Stacey Abrams after Uga's endorsement.



Boooo.  Yo must be chugging George Dickel with Matthew6 because that was weak.  But speaking of him, talk about a snowflake.  Dude ran and hid in his safe space because I was giving him a ration of his own crap and he couldn’t handle it.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2019)

Dawg fans gonna be suicidal when the dawgs don’t win a NC this year


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawg fans gonna be suicidal when the dawgs don’t win a NC this year


And next year when Bama blows them up in game two


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

We will be at year  42 and counting.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawg fans gonna be suicidal when the dawgs don’t win a NC this year



Ill do ya one even better...They win and have it vacated due to paying players..??


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ill do ya one even better...They win and have it vacated due to paying players..??


Yep


----------



## Throwback (Aug 9, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ill do ya one even better...They win and have it vacated due to paying players..??



You gonna set them dawgs aflame!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Dawg fans gonna be suicidal when the dawgs don’t win a NC this year



Wont be me. I have come nowhere close to saying we would win a NC. Only thing you have heard me say, is that I hope we are ready for Vanderbilt. But it like making things up in your mind about what Georgia will or will not do, have at it. I dont take any game on our schedule for granted.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 9, 2019)

As some have reminded us, we lost our top 5 receivers, have back up QB, and not a lot of experience on the D line. Plus we just lost the greatest player to ever wear the G, to Florida, and Fields is gone, and we dont have a head coach and lost the greatest offensive coordinator in the history to UT, and our Defensive Coordinator, left for a head coach gig. I dont see how we win one game going by what yall have predicted.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

Keep trying girls.  It's sad to see how desperate you two are for Matthew6's approval.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

Snowflake6 and his two assistants Anna and Elsa are going to need to cut back on the cheap 
liquor.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> Just seems like kirby did not Want to honor this young mans scholarship



So sayeth the thug and the criminole.

He was a cancer.  He got cut.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2019)

Throwback said:


> We can multi task we aren’t dawgs



Absolutely ... you can be both dumb and dumber at the same time.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It's pretty disastrous even for the mighty dogs. Look how many 5*s yall had last yr and Texas took yall behind the woodshed. Seems as if yall need more than the average team....



https://www.google.com/search?q=sem...TF-8#sie=t;/m/025v26c;6;/m/012hfxch;mt;fp;1;; 

Lets see, y'all beat what ... one ACC team last year?  Yea, you are an expert on winning.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 10, 2019)

ddavis1120 said:


> He'll fit right in with the Gators in Gainesville.
> 
> I wish the young man the best except for a Saturday afternoon or two by the St. John's.



Yea, Florida has a much better legal criminal defense group and diversion program.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=sem...TF-8#sie=t;/m/025v26c;6;/m/012hfxch;mt;fp;1;;
> 
> Lets see, y'all beat what ... one ACC team last year?  Yea, you are an expert on winning.



It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out all those 5*s still havent gotten yall to the promise land.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Snowflake6 and his two assistants Anna and Elsa are going to need to cut back on the cheap
> liquor.




Anna and Elsa? I see you've been watching chick flicks with Emu again!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure out all those 5*s still havent gotten yall to the promise land.



They got in the NC game, and won the sec east in year two and three, 99.9% of college football teams in the nation would take that as being in the Promise land. Including the one down in Tallahassee.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> As some have reminded us, we lost our top 5 receivers, have back up QB, and not a lot of experience on the D line. Plus we just lost the greatest player to ever wear the G, to Florida, and Fields is gone, and we dont have a head coach and lost the greatest offensive coordinator in the history to UT, and our Defensive Coordinator, left for a head coach gig. I dont see how we win one game going by what yall have predicted.


Anyone who thinks that D line is inexperienced is a flat out morAn.


----------



## DannyW (Aug 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> But speaking of him, talk about a snowflake.  Dude ran and hid in his safe space because I was giving him a ration of his own crap and he couldn’t handle it.



Wow...don't know you so I can't comment on your IQ but I can tell you lack the skill of critical thinking. (Critical thinking is defined as "the objective analysis and evaluation of an issue in order to form a judgment". With emphasis on 'objective'.

Your whole argument is that this kid leaving is meaningless because you have depth. All the while name-calling and waving your arms in the air. Let me spell it out for you, once more, as simply as I can.


Georgia signed a kid who, for whatever reason, couldn't cut it.
In the process Georgia basically wasted 1/4 of a scholarship.
Likewise they wasted a whole bunch of money feeding the kid, putting a jersey on his back and a helmet on his head, and buying his plane ticket and hotel room to the away games.
They wasted the cost they spent to buy his books and pay for his tuition in an effort to educate him 
They wasted a year's worth of coaching time trying to coach him
They wasted one or more recruiter's time in the effort to recruit him
And maybe the biggest waste of all is the opportunity cost (you may want to look that one up). Instead of signing Cox they might have signed a kid who is the next all-SEC LB. But we will never know because the opportunity to sign someone who could really contribute was lost when they offered Cox.                 
But you can't get by the shallow line of thinking of "no big deal...we got depth".

If you can't see that this was a loss for Georgia, there is nothing more I can add Sport.

There is an old saying that you should never argue with an idiot because they will just drag you down to their level, and then beat you with experience.

I think I will take that advice...I am done with this thread.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Wow...don't know you so I can't comment on your IQ but I can tell you lack the skill of critical thinking. (Critical thinking is defined as "the objective analysis and evaluation of an issue in order to form a judgment". With emphasis on 'objective'.
> 
> Your whole argument is that this kid leaving is meaningless because you have depth. All the while name-calling and waving your arms in the air. Let me spell it out for you, once more, as simply as I can.
> 
> ...



Happens all the time. It is part of football now. Would surprise me if most schools dont budget for this. We know it happens at Bama, because they had 4 to enter the Portal this year. Recruiting is not an exact science, we could play what if games for months. Bottom line the kid did not work out. He may be the best LB to ever play the game, but we saw 0 evidence of this last season. Then he coped an attitude, when he got passed on the depth chart, by players that wanted it worse than he did. These things happen and we are just seeing the beginning of it. It will get worse throughout the nation, as each year goes by. Not like anyone is immune from it.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Wow...don't know you so I can't comment on your IQ but I can tell you lack the skill of critical thinking. (Critical thinking is defined as "the objective analysis and evaluation of an issue in order to form a judgment". With emphasis on 'objective'.
> 
> Your whole argument is that this kid leaving is meaningless because you have depth. All the while name-calling and waving your arms in the air. Let me spell it out for you, once more, as simply as I can.
> 
> ...



Well he played in 13 of 14 games last season, so one might also question the "critical thinking" you used to decide they "wasted" anything on him. Both ends of the deal were upheld. He produced and they provided.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They got in the NC game, and won the sec east in year two and three, 99.9% of college football teams in the nation would take that as being in the Promise land. Including the one down in Tallahassee.



Absolutley not.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Wow...don't know you so I can't comment on your IQ but I can tell you lack the skill of critical thinking. (Critical thinking is defined as "the objective analysis and evaluation of an issue in order to form a judgment". With emphasis on 'objective'.
> 
> Your whole argument is that this kid leaving is meaningless because you have depth. All the while name-calling and waving your arms in the air. Let me spell it out for you, once more, as simply as I can.
> 
> ...



No, you desperately want this to be as huge of a deal to us as it is to you and it's chapping your little fanny that it isnt. This is bothering you, not me.?

And btw, the post you quoted was about Matthew6.  Apparently you can't read,Mr. Critical Thinker.  Nice tirade though.?


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutley not.



Tell that lie to somebody else, Elsa.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 10, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Unlike you and most Bama fans...
> 
> One thing you’ll never get is “Go Dawgs”..
> 
> ...


Now Slayer,  I've gotten "Go Gators" from California to Montana to D.C. & all parts in between. It's like that with every team. Or maybe just the SEC?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Tell that lie to somebody else, Elsa.



You know it's been a long drought when an appearance is as good as a championship. I guess both teams won.???

It's no wonder yall endorsed Abrams


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 10, 2019)

Dadgum! Dawgs are gittin plumb hateful up in heah.
Something must be bugging them.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dadgum! Dawgs are gittin plumb hateful up in heah.
> Something must be bugging them.



No sir.  I’ve had a great day.  I don’t do well with stupid though.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know it's been a long drought when an appearance is as good as a championship. I guess both teams won.???
> 
> It's no wonder yall endorsed Abrams



Nice dodge,Elsa.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 10, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nice dodge,Elsa.



I'll quit quoting you after this post. I know you and the smacker have a movie to watch.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I'll quit quoting you after this post. I know you and the smacker have a movie to watch.



Yeah thats it.  Stop lying, Elsa.  You are just doing that because Snowflake6 is calling you to wash his car.


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Now Slayer,  I've gotten "Go Gators" from California to Montana to D.C. & all parts in between. It's like that with every team. Or maybe just the SEC?


No! Y'all were being shooed away when they said "GO GATORS!". That's what that was about. They saw them ugly orange and blue tank tops y'all were wearing with "GO GATORS!" written across the front and they were telling y'all to go away. When you hear "GO DAWGS!", it means good luck to us.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Absolutley not.



I am sorry, so you would rather be non relevant.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dadgum! Dawgs are gittin plumb hateful up in heah.
> Something must be bugging them.



We did not start it 4.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> At least he can keep his recruits.....?


And still go 5-7!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am sorry, so you would rather be non relevant.


Don’t worry they were non relevant last year they got beat by Miami and Mark Richt last year!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Don’t worry they were non relevant last year they got beat by Miami and Mark Richt last year!


That says it all right there...


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 10, 2019)

I still want to know which teams other than Bama and Clemson, would not have rather had the success in the last two years that the Dawgs did. Only one team wins the NC, and according to some, everybody else in the game had a bad year. Sorry that dont work.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I still want to know which teams other than Bama and Clemson, would not have rather had the success in the last two years that the Dawgs did. Only one team wins the NC, and according to some, everybody else in the game had a bad year. Sorry that dont work.



They would all trade places with using half a heart beat.  That's why they're so mad.  They hate looking up at us.  Their entire world has collapsed.  Maybe the critical thinker will return to post the same filibuster for like the fifth time.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 10, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Don’t worry they were non relevant last year they got beat by Miami and Mark Richt last year!



Man that was cold.  I like it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah thats it.  Stop lying, Elsa.  You are just doing that because Snowflake6 is calling you to wash his car.



Nice one


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dadgum! Dawgs are gittin plumb hateful up in heah.
> Something must be bugging them.



Losing those 5*s is hurting them worse than they're leading on.???


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I am sorry, so you would rather be non relevant.



It really has been a long long time for yall. I've not seen any other fan base crowing over a title game appearance. You guys act as if you won. ???


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Dadgum! Dawgs are gittin plumb hateful up in heah.
> Something must be bugging them.


It’s a “dawg board” too


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

Rackmaster said:


> Don’t worry they were non relevant last year they got beat by Miami and Mark Richt last year!



Mark Richt.....Coach O....Pretty much the same in my book.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It really has been a long long time for yall. I've not seen any other fan base crowing over a title game appearance. You guys act as if you won. ???



Defending baseless attacks from fans with DDS and crowing are two completely different things. You tell us we have done nothing, and when we reply with the facts, we are crowing.


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Mark Richt.....Coach O....Pretty much the same in my book.


May be the same in your book but y’all say Richt ain’t no good but he beat y’all!
And UGA didn’t go 5-7!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

I hope yall dogs realize we're just messing with yall. Only one team can really talk smack anymore and that's Clemson. 

They're the only ones to win it all since Uga and Bama shared the 2017 Championship.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Then yall spend 90% of your day looking for something to attack us about, and we are supposed to sit here and take it. That aint gonna happen. How bout yall worry about your teams and let us worry about out team.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Then yall spend 90% of your day looking for something to attack us about, and we are supposed to sit here and take it. That aint gonna happen. How bout yall worry about your teams and let us worry about out team.




It’s too much fun watching y’all belly flop on the hand grenades  we roll out to do that.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Then yall spend 90% of your day looking for something to attack us about, and we are supposed to sit here and take it. That aint gonna happen. How bout yall worry about your teams and let us worry about out team.



2017


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> It’s too much fun watching y’all belly flop on the hand grenades  we roll out to do that.



?????


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Dawg fans will Dawg fans and proud of out team, regardless of our record. Start listing the serious post where a Dawg said we would win a NC next year.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

At least we haven't had to give back games we thought we won.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Dawg fans will Dawg fans and proud of out team, regardless of our record. Start listing the serious post where a Dawg said we would win a NC next year.



Good lord I'd be here all night


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs on GEORGIA Ourdoor Network. Maybe your states will get into the 21st Century one day and have your own forums.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lord I'd be here all night



Start with search terms 

“Just wait —next year”


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Good lord I'd be here all night



And your team will still be 5 & 7.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

He's saying they never predicted that but we had whole signature lines with their prognostications.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Start with search terms
> 
> “Just wait —next year”



Have not heard that one near as much as yall think we have. At least we will have a next year.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on GEORGIA Ourdoor Network. Maybe your states will get into the 21st Century one day and have your own forums.



GEORGIA tech 

GEORGIA southern


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> And your team will still be 5 & 7.



Dont be ugly Charlie. Yall just won a championship, no need to pick on us poor Seminoles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Go Dawgs on GEORGIA Ourdoor Network. Maybe your states will get into the 21st Century one day and have your own forums.



Dont you live in Kentucky?


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Have not heard that one near as much as yall think we have. At least we will have a next year.



Every dawg fan I know says that instead of goodbye when you talk to them on the phone


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

This has been a good thread. I think we've covered just about everything.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

I just hope the dogs throw the bomb early against ND


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just hope the dogs throw the bomb early against ND


Be funny of Eason wins the heisman over Fromm


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I just hope the dogs throw the bomb early against ND



I hope the bomb ain’t painted red and black cause dawg fans will swarm the field to lay on it to protect the dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 11, 2019)

That’s what I have always said!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Be funny of Eason wins the heisman over Fromm



Yalls excitement over Tank Bigsby is funny is funny after the way y’all do t want us to like signing good players.  Auburn is gonna beat everybody now because they finally signed a decent running back.  Florida State...well that ace recruiter Willie still hasn’t signed any decent players.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yalls excitement over Tank Bigsby is funny is funny after the way y’all do t want us to like signing good players.  Auburn is gonna beat everybody now because they finally signed a decent running back.  Florida State...well that ace recruiter Willie still hasn’t signed any decent players.



Auburn fans have been less excited over getting Bigsby than the dogs were over the possibility of getting him...

If Willie can win a few games this year his class wont be far behind Uga's. Especially after you wait a yr and see all those 5*s leave after Kirby cant follow through on his promises...??


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Then yall spend 90% of your day looking for something to attack us about, and we are supposed to sit here and take it. That aint gonna happen. How bout yall worry about your teams and let us worry about out team.


1980


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Auburn fans have been less excited over getting Bigsby than the dogs were over the possibility of getting him...
> 
> If Willie can win a few games this year his class wont be far behind Uga's. Especially after you wait a yr and see all those 5*s leave after Kirby cant follow through on his promises...??



Sung to the tune of the Rawhide theme...

Trollin, trollin, trollin.  
Anna and Elsa Trollin
Trollin Trollin far and wide (ha!)
Don’t try to understand them
Just rope, bull, and ban them
They join Matthew6 with gay pride

Movin, movin, movin
Logic they’re eludin
Georgia is screwing with their tiny minds (ha!)


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

Somebody get that man some help.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Somebody get that man some help.



I agree.  You three need help for your DDS.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2019)

1992, 2009, 2011,2012,2015,2017>1980 pftttttt


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2019)

pfffffffffffffft


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2019)

1990>1980


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 11, 2019)

How can we Bellyflop according to you guys, we never been any good to start with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2019)

Been sucking hind teat since 1980 . .


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Been sucking hind teat since 1980 . .


And before too.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1980


You should be posting “2007”


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2019)

Matthew6 said:


> 1992, 2009, 2011,2012,2015,2017>1980 pftttttt



OldDeadRiver>Snowflake6.  Pfffft.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)

I miss old dead river 

Good times!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> I miss old dead river
> 
> Good times!!



I was gone for pretty much all of that but occasionally dropped by and read a little.  It was unreal. Never got why everybody hated that guy so much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was gone for pretty much all of that but occasionally dropped by and read a little.  It was unreal. Never got why everybody hated that guy so much.




He's a good dood SGD, talk to him 'bout once a week.  Highly educated, from the uga !!!   Bro catches some 10lb plus bass yearly.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a good dood SGD, talk to him 'bout once a week.  Highly educated, from the uga !!!   Bro catches some 10lb plus bass yearly.


Elfiiiiii needs to let him come back. We miss him. Especially slayervol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 11, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I was gone for pretty much all of that but occasionally dropped by and read a little.  It was unreal. Never got why everybody hated that guy so much.




He was/is smarter than your average dog !!


----------



## ddgarcia (Aug 11, 2019)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mullen welcomed him with open arms. Already practicing





ddavis1120 said:


> He'll fit right in with the Gators in Gainesville.
> 
> I wish the young man the best except for a Saturday afternoon or two by the St. John's.





KyDawg said:


> Wish him the best. He will find it a lot easier to fit in down there. Next season.





MudDucker said:


> Yea, Florida has a much better legal criminal defense group and diversion program.



ThugU alive and well in Gainesville. Yeap oughta fit in great.

https://collegefootballtalk.nbcspor...db-accused-of-choking-female-tutor-dismissed/


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

Go Dawgs you hating thugs!! Getting close to time where all the talking will be done on the field!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs you hating thugs!! Getting close to time where all the talking will be done on the field!!!!



Excuses abound


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Excuses abound


I’d imagine you need to start working on some for your Willie Criminoles. No excuses this year! Jimbo left the cupboard full Willie!


----------



## Throwback (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d imagine you need to start working on some for your Willie Criminoles. No excuses this year! Jimbo left the cupboard full Willie!



Not as full as Richt but you're right! I think this will be a telling year for both our programs. 

Can Willie actually coach a power 5 team and can Kirby win a championship without Richt's players?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 979295


????


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Not as full as Richt but you're right! I think this will be a telling year for both our programs.
> 
> Can Willie actually coach a power 5 team and can Kirby win a championship without Richt's players?


I’d be more concerned with Willie..... Kirby’s done more asleep than Taggertlick’s done awake....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I’d be more concerned with Willie..... Kirby’s done more asleep than Taggertlick’s done awake....



True but that's not why yall hired Kirby. Yall hired him to get over the hump.

We'll see soon enough.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 11, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> True but that's not why yall hired Kirby. Yall hired him to get over the hump.
> 
> We'll see soon enough.


And he’s overachieved up to this point. No way to know if he’ll ever win a NC. We know he can get us there and we know he can recruit much better than Richt. Like you said we’ll see soon enough if he can finish. Now, let’s see if Taggart can beat Dabo. He should be able to. If he doesn’t y’all are in trouble. Yalls roster is loaded with blue chip
Players..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 11, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> And he’s overachieved up to this point. No way to know if he’ll ever win a NC. We know he can get us there and we know he can recruit much better than Richt. Like you said we’ll see soon enough if he can finish. Now, let’s see if Taggart can beat Dabo. He should be able to. If he doesn’t y’all are in trouble. Yalls roster is loaded with blue chip
> Players..



We have blue chips at the skill positions but no depth. Taggart has done well recruiting next years class but you can guess how it will go if we dont win more games this year. 

Last years offensive line was flat out terrible. We have 2 new linemen that will contribute this yr. One transfer and one freshman. Word is Clements has worked wonders but after last years early reports I'll believe it when I see it. The offense should be markedly improved this year under Briles. We'll find out Aug 31


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> We have blue chips at the skill positions but no depth. Taggart has done well recruiting next years class but you can guess how it will go if we dont win more games this year.
> 
> Last years offensive line was flat out terrible. We have 2 new linemen that will contribute this yr. One transfer and one freshman. Word is Clements has worked wonders but after last years early reports I'll believe it when I see it. The offense should be markedly improved this year under Briles. We'll find out Aug 31



Jimbo left the program in shambles.


----------



## James12 (Aug 12, 2019)

Jimbo did in fact leave the program in shambles, and as much as I'd like to say Taggart is out after this year, they can't afford to buy him out and he should have fair time to get it back on track.  FSU has true financial issues and it's real.  

As much as I like to dog on the dawgs, I can't deny that Kirby has done a great job - but he walked into a program with depth (excluding the O-line) and a boosters stall full of cash ready to spend.  Other than if Nick or Dabo left today, I'm not sure there's another program that could even resemble what Kirby walked into in Athens.   Kirby was smart and waited for the right job.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2019)

James12 said:


> Jimbo did in fact leave the program in shambles, and as much as I'd like to say Taggart is out after this year, they can't afford to buy him out and he should have fair time to get it back on track.  FSU has true financial issues and it's real.
> 
> As much as I like to dog on the dawgs, I can't deny that Kirby has done a great job - but he walked into a program with depth (excluding the O-line) and a boosters stall full of cash ready to spend.  Other than if Nick or Dabo left today, I'm not sure there's another program that could even resemble what Kirby walked into in Athens.   Kirby was smart and waited for the right job.



You’re right.  But two things people like to ignore.  First,  Richt has all the same stuff and couldn’t win the east.  Second, Kirby was able to get people to understand it was going to take a greater commitment from everybody to get where they wanted to go.  Richt has the same resources as you said but could not or would not make the demands to get what he needed ie bigger recruiter budget etc.  Kirby did.  People like to act as if he just waltzed in and everything was set for him.  He made them understand that if they wanted more they were going to have to invest more.


----------



## James12 (Aug 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> You’re right.  But two things people like to ignore.  First,  Richt has all the same stuff and couldn’t win the east.  Second, Kirby was able to get people to understand it was going to take a greater commitment from everybody to get where they wanted to go.  Richt has the same resources as you said but could not or would not make the demands to get what he needed ie bigger recruiter budget etc.  Kirby did.  People like to act as if he just waltzed in and everything was set for him.  He made them understand that if they wanted more they were going to have to invest more.




Good points - but his most successful years were with Richt's guys.  He's still gotta win it with his.  I'm sure it'll happen sooner than later, would be nice if it does before Nick retires.


----------



## TinKnocker (Aug 12, 2019)

James12 said:


> Good points - but his most successful years were with Richt's guys.  He's still gotta win it with his.


Good lord what a tired line. I guess he shoulda cleaned house and burned all the scholarships when he walked in the door. ??‍

Oh by the way, he did more with “Richt’s guys” than Richt did.


----------



## Danuwoa (Aug 12, 2019)

James12 said:


> Good points - but his most successful years were with Richt's guys.  He's still gotta win it with his.  I'm sure it'll happen sooner than later, would be nice if it does before Nick retires.



I never understand the thinking behind this argument.  Like it doesn’t count because it wasn’t done with all his players.  Who cares?  Did Richt do the same thing with those players?  And Kirby has only brought in better players.  

I don’t worry about Kirby going to Alabama when Saban retires.  They say they don’t even want him anyway.


----------



## Throwback (Aug 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I never understand the thinking behind this argument.  Like it doesn’t count because it wasn’t done with all his players.  Who cares?  Did Richt do the same thing with those players?  And Kirby has only brought in better players.
> 
> I don’t worry about Kirby going to Alabama when Saban retires.  They say they don’t even want him anyway.



ill be shocked if he goes to alabama. hes a georgia boy. That would be like bo jackson getting hired at auburn and then leaving and going to alabama.


----------



## James12 (Aug 12, 2019)

I’m tired of the line too - hope the ending changes soon.

I agree, Kirby stays in UGA.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 12, 2019)

Go Noles


----------



## jimbo4116 (Aug 12, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 979295



That is funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 12, 2019)

South GA Dawg said:


> I never understand the thinking behind this argument.  Like it doesn’t count because it wasn’t done with all his players.  Who cares?  Did Richt do the same thing with those players?  And Kirby has only brought in better players.
> 
> I don’t worry about Kirby going to Alabama when Saban retires.  They say they don’t even want him anyway.



He barely made a bowl game, the first year with CMR's player. He knew that to improve the team in Athens, that he had to take recruiting to a level well beyond what he inherited. He has achieved that goal. Still got another goal to achieve. He will do that, might not be this year or the year after, but achieve it he will.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 13, 2019)

The team Kirby inherited, basically had no DL of note, had no name WR's, and a not much of an offensive line. That team lost to Vandy and Georgia Tech and three more teams. They barley beat Nichols State. Yep they were a powerhouse when CKS got there.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2019)

Throwback said:


> View attachment 979295


actually those are blue bellies right before they stepped off to battle at Antietam I think.


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 13, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> The team Kirby inherited, basically had no DL of note, had no name WR's, and a not much of an offensive line. That team lost to Vandy and Georgia Tech and three more teams. They barley beat Nichols State. Yep they were a powerhouse when CKS got there.



And why are we excited? CKS has taken steps to shore up those weak areas.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Aug 15, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> View attachment 979510



He has been seen with Hillary.


----------

